# My latest stick



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would like to share my latest effort with forum members. The topper is stripy gum and the stick is river oak. Spacer is buffalo horn of course. I gave the bark a light sand and took the branch cutoffs right back to bare. Used Carbothane to seal.

The stick has aged only 3 months (we'll see what happens there). Note the pics were the right way up before attachment!

Anyway, here it is...

Mick


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Mick, Well done. Nice looking topper.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I like it! It will be interesting to see if it does any more shrinking.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a well balanced thumb stick,the buffalo horn space gives the shank that bit extra,

The shape is very good with a nice finish and a good contrasting shank

See you use a power file to shape the buffalo horn it can be a aggresive tool but very handy for bone as well

good one


----------

